# [SOLVED] Stuck on android boot loader screen



## gamesfrager

Hi All,
sorry if this has been answered before, but I couldn't find information that would help me.

I have a HP Touchpad and used this site to install CM9 and all is good.
Now I tried to root my Samsung Galaxy S2 GT-I9100 but it's almost a nightmare to follow instructions.

I found this thread

http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=28178105

and I used method 1 to root and it worked. I installed ROM Manager to allow me boot into recovery mode using the app instead of holding volume up+home+power (easier). It worked but now the device is stuck on the android logo with the blue sphere, it runs, then black screen and then it loads again! and this has been going for all day, nothing worked. I can not get to the stock bootloader screen

Any help to recover it and keep the user data (photos, videos, etc)

Thank you very much in advance

[SOLVED]

I followed this post
http://androidforums.com/galaxy-s2-international-all-things-root/482994-rooting-galaxy-s2-dummies-guide.html

I hope this would help someone freaking out like I was... next step ...BACK UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sinan


----------

